# Im gonna say it.....!



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> I am no longer going to be ashamed to say the forbidden..... :smile:
> I love indoors, and am excited its time to start getting ready. :shade:
> That is all. B~ :darkbeer:


I'm tryin to, but I just can't get the feel.....


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Its okay... Ive always been weird like that. Something about the repetitive and analytical nature of same distance, same target. I love it... it brings out the nerd in me... lol

B~


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ban him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the purity of it. It's just me, the bow, the arrow and the shot. Which I attempt to perform exactly the same every time.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Its okay... Ive always been weird like that. Something about the repetitive and analytical nature of same distance, same target, competitors arrow nocks sticking in your rear, jibber jabber that I can't stop listening to while at full draw, seeing someone elses arrow in my target, . I love it... it brings out the nerd in me... lol
> 
> B~


IT'S LIKE WATCHING A FOOTBALL GAME THAT ONLY HAS FIELD GOALS.
BASKETBALL GAME THAT ONLY HAS FREE THROWS
TENNIS WITH ONLY SERVES
CAKE WITH NO ICING
BIRDS THAT CAN'T FLY
DOGS THAT MEOW
HORSES THAT ONLY TROT
GUITARS WITH NO STRINGS




What's not to love??

ENJOY!  :wink:

And I use to do it before I found field Ranges. :becky:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Looking forward to just shooting, relaxing and pounding X's.

I really don't understand why folks think other archery games are so much more exciting than indoor spots. It's the exact same thing........... Concentration, self control and shot execution.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Looking forward to just shooting, relaxing and pounding X's.
> 
> I really don't understand why folks think other archery games are so much more exciting than indoor spots. It's the exact same thing........... Concentration, self control and shot execution.


Oh, I forgot all about that. :tape2::doh:


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Could never get excited about indoor, but I do it just to keep in practice. Love the walk in the forest shooting the field course with my dog, and like the challenge of longer distance shots.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I love indoors. Air conditioning, heat, no wind, no mosquitos or ticks. Its wonderful year round.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Looking forward to just shooting, relaxing and pounding X's.
> 
> I really don't understand why folks think other archery games are so much more exciting than indoor spots. It's the exact same thing........... Concentration, self control and shot execution.


It's actually pretty easy to understand.....I love shooting farther then 20 yds and I love shooting different terrain....and I prefer to be outside over being inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Indoor Resolutions; No 10 week leagues. Won't subbing for someone for Indoor leagues. No 60 arrow Vegas face shoots. Won't shoot leagues that uses a handicap system. No drawing for teammates. Must have other than teammate present for score to count. Basically, just practice indoors as I please 

Now if a ASA Indoor DAIR Qualifier were to be held within reasonable distance...Yep, I'd shoot it.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's actually pretty easy to understand.....I love shooting farther then 20 yds and I love shooting different terrain....and I prefer to be outside over being inside.


Yep. :thumbs_up
On 9-11, I shot a Field round with my newly constructed Dominator Pro, and newly built PSE Radial X weave Pro 200's(with g nocks) and the slightly larger AAE Max Pro vane.

I shot a satisfying 54X 542. Highlights included a 2x 20 on the 80 WU, 3X 20 on the 30, 1X 20 on the 50.

God Bless the USA , and shooting cause we can !


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I want to explore field more because I love the walk through the woods from 3-D but I can't judge distance. I also love long distance shooting.

In my heart though I am an indoor shooter !!!!!

Here in NC we don't have many indoor ranges though. Down here 3-D seems to be king.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, so I spent the weekend getting the 'ol indoor setup dialed in...Although the X-Jammers begged and pleaded to be placed in the starting lineup, I decided on the GT series 22s for this season with beautious 4" helical feathers....Looking pretty good, thus far, but may need a couple of tweaks to the stabs to really settle in....I did bring along my outdoor rig so I could also get my long distance fix...lol!!


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

After hunting season is over with I look forward to shooting indoors up here in northern Michigan where I live there not much to do indoors. I am curious to see how I will do this year shooting the hoyt indoors. Indoors is a great time and place to work shot execution and form. even though I would rather be shooting outside I do like indoors also


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

montigre said:


> Okay, so I spent the weekend getting the 'ol indoor setup dialed in...Although the X-Jammers begged and pleaded to be placed in the starting lineup, I decided on the GT series 22s for this season with beautious 4" helical feathers....Looking pretty good, thus far, but may need a couple of tweaks to the stabs to really settle in....I did bring along my outdoor rig so I could also get my long distance fix...lol!!


Nice... very nice indeed!

B~


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*Indoor season does NOT start until after bow season!*  I'm sure it's a sin of some sort to break out the paper punchers before you've filled the freezer. Target bows should be banned from indoor ranges until at least the second week of November....... damn, twirlers


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> *Indoor season does NOT start until after bow season!*  I'm sure it's a sin of some sort to break out the paper punchers before you've filled the freezer. Target bows should be banned from indoor ranges until at least the second week of November....... damn, twirlers


e-z kent that's harsh :teeth:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

But Kent....do all of my huntin' at Safeway and Wegmans....Besides, paper punchers have been given absolution... lol!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I get the hunting season thing since I like sitting in trees also....

But since in another few weeks it will be dark at 6:00....if you get off work after 3:00 your not heading to the woods more then likely during the week...if I want to shoot might as well hang a 3 or 5 spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

The rain is on it's way here to the Pacific Northwest. So indoors shall be starting. Yes the outdoors will be missed.
Jeff


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> *Indoor season does NOT start until after bow season!*  I'm sure it's a sin of some sort to break out the paper punchers before you've filled the freezer. Target bows should be banned from indoor ranges until at least the second week of November....... damn, twirlers


Not a hunter... so that kinda blows that one out of the water... while your out hunting, ill be inside practicing. Thats the only way I can claim to be almost as good as the Hornet. :shade:

B~


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brad HT said:


> Not a hunter... so that kinda blows that one out of the water... while your out hunting, ill be inside practicing. Thats the only way I can claim to be almost as good as the Hornet. :shade:
> 
> B~


Forget it, BHo is at another level.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Forget it, BHo is at another level.


:chortle: tell em buddy.... Even if you beat us your not gonna get to our level :wink: 


Now if anyone wants a taste of things....they can start with buying my VE  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: tell em buddy.... Even if you beat us your not gonna get to our level :wink:
> 
> 
> Now if anyone wants a taste of things....they can start with buying my VE
> ...


Does it have any residual PI on it?

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It probably hasn't all worn off yet. But I still have a bottle around here someplace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

